# Walnut Liver Pate



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2012)

A good friend was just here and gave me this recipe and some pie she made. I haven't made this yet but the pie was good. Lemon Yum any way here is the recipe.   I got one from said friend and will have it tonight before bed. Hope we all enjoy it.
 2 oz walnuts. 
4 oz. soft cream cheese
4-5 oz of liverwurst
2 Tab. Cognac
1/2 tea. dry tarragon crumbled
finely chopped fresh Italian parsley
Heat oven to 350. Boil walnuts uncovered 3 min. Drain shaking pan often. Roast at 350 for 15 min. Cool and finely chop. Beat cream cheese and liverwurst and blnd in Cognac,tarragon and walnuts mix well. Mound on serving plate , cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. Encircle pate with the chopped parsley. Serve on toast points, crackers or French bread small thin slices like a baguette.  Enjoy,   I plan to make some tomorrow hope its good.
kadesma


----------



## Hoot (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds good...I reckon the walnuts are English Walnuts or Black Walnuts or doesn't matter?
Fresh out of cognac...Reckon bourbon would do?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Sounds good...I reckon the walnuts are English Walnuts or Black Walnuts or doesn't matter?
> Fresh out of cognac...Reckon bourbon would do?


Hoot Just walnuts I'd use the reg not the black those babies are a misery to crack And the booze you pick. let me know what you choose I'm out of cognac too.
kades


----------

